# Waxing



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought all you ladies would like a good laugh. Some of you may have already seen this and that is ok. Go ahead and read it again if you need a good laugh. I received this in my e-mail, and it just had my LMAO. Thank goodness I have never had a need or a want to do this, and this just re-enforces my first thoughts.
Hope you enjoy:biggrin1:



> My night began as any other normal weeknight. Come home, fix dinner, play with the kids. Then I had a thought: "Maybe I should pull the waxing kit out." So I headed to the site of my demise: the bathroom. It was one of those "cold wax" kits. No melting a clump of hot wax, you just rub the strips together in your hand, they get warm and you peel them apart and press them to your leg (or wherever else) and you pull the hair right off. No muss, no fuss. I mean, how hard can it be?
> 
> So I pull one of the thin strips out. It has two strips facing each other, stuck together with the wax. Instead of rubbing them together, my genius kicks in - I get out the hair dryer and heat it to 1000 degrees. ("Cold wax" yeah...right!) I lay the strip across my thigh. Hold the skin around it tight and pull. It works! OK, so it wasn't the best feeling, but it wasn't too bad. I can do this! Hair removal no longer eludes me! I am She-rah, fighter of all wayward body hair and maker of smooth skin extraordinaire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ROTFLMAO! That is so funny! Am I sick to take such perverted pleasure in someone else's pain? Perhaps it's because I had this not so brilliant idea myself once. I realized my error almost instantly and spent a full half hour garnering the nerve to actually pull the strip off. At least it worked when I did it! Yes, blindingly painful, but at least no hair....on one side. Let's just say I was lopsided for a while....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my God - that is just too too funny!!!! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, I was crossing my legs as I read that!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LMAO Thankfully they have better ways of hair removal now a days.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

HAHAHA... maybe one night if I post drunk, I will tell you about what happened to me shortly after I got married!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda I'll buy first round, lets hear it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay maybe at nationals- it is gonna take a lot more than a round!!! This is definitely something I don't post in a public forum HEHEHEHE


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was roaring, laughing as I read that. My dogs, thinking God knows what had happened to me started jumping up and down, wanting some explanation. I rushed them outside so I could keep reading.ound:ound:ound:

Oh, forgot to mention, did anyone see the episode of the Real Housewives of Orange County when they did that to Vicki's assistant?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK who wants to help me get Amanda drunk at the National??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would but I'm not going!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I won't be there but I will send in some money for the cause if you promise to post all her embarassing stories on here.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe Amanda's waxing story will encourage you to go!!!

BTW, it is way funnier (well now at least) than my CRAP story from last night!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You got it Anne. Lina we will have a toast to you and your new hubby.

Now where's Ryan when you need him??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Ryan is still nursing his hangover from Saturday or is he taking more dog porn vidoes?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Now I know why I don't wear bikinis.....


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:

*yowch!*

Hey no fair, Lina and I can't make it to Nationals this year....how will we hear the drunken-Amanda stories?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Jane said:


> ound: ound: ound:
> 
> *yowch!*
> 
> Hey no fair, Lina and I can't make it to Nationals this year....how will we hear the drunken-Amanda stories?


I agree NO FAIR. Now SPILL IT. Private chat? There aren't any active users right now.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ound:ound: That's too funny. I remember when my clients used to ask me for a bikini wax. I told them I'd be laughing so hard that they'd never get a straight line.
I let one of my employees do an upper lip wax on me. She did one side and I FLEW out of that chair and all there got to hear words that probably made their ears slam shut before I realized I was saying those things out loud. I had no clue my vocabulary was so large.
I've had eyebrow and leg waxing done and it's no big deal...but ooooooh an upper lip brought me to my knees and then she couldn't understand why I didn't want the other side done. I'm guessing a bikini wax is about the same.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay maybe at nationals- it is gonna take a lot more than a round!!! This is definitely something I don't post in a public forum HEHEHEHE


Oh I can't stand it.....send a PM.  I'll tell you one in return that I wouldn't post here either.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Oh I can't stand it.....send a PM.  I'll tell you one in return that I wouldn't post here either.


Now we have to get Jan drunk also....

Dont worry girls I am bringing a video camera, I'll catch it live for you.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Now we have to get Jan drunk also....
> 
> Dont worry girls I am bringing a video camera, I'll catch it live for you.


please please yes pretty please!! I mean, there ARE people who are unable to join the fun!!!! Please can we at least have a sneak peek


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

that is too funny. Here I was just thinking about getting a bikini wax before our trip to the carribean next month-- now I don't think so. I'll buy round 2 at the Nationals- how many rounds to get you drunk, Amanda? :evil:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, come on now...somebody else has to tell one in public so I don't feel like the only lopsided loser here!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I've had eyebrow and leg waxing done and it's no big deal...but ooooooh an upper lip brought me to my knees and then she couldn't understand why I didn't want the other side done. I'm guessing a bikini wax is about the same.


I'm with you Jan! The upper lip hurts like heck! I tried to pluck mine and just couldn't take the pain. Until I gave the birth the second time, and my epidural didn't kick in until it was pretty late. After that kind of my-entire-body-is-cramping-up-and-I'd-rather-die kind of pain, I am now able to do my upper lip. My skin is sensitive to the wax, so this works better for me!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I went to an electrolysis to have my eye brows done. I Love it, never have to wax or pluck again.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That made my day! LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

havaluv said:


> Yeah, come on now...somebody else has to tell one in public so I don't feel like the only lopsided loser here!


O.K. Shelly I'll bite, I started off with an electrolysis because I wanted to do my bikini area. Well let me tell you after every visit of being electrocuted one hair at a time for a half an hour I would run home drop my pants and stand in front of a fan to cool the area down....


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

oh oh oh OOOWWW! That sounds painful! Creates quite a mind picture though....  Thanks, Leeann, I feel better now!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yikes!! What a PAINFUL but extremely funny story!! ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I needed a good laugh tonight. Thank you ladies.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't know why I didn't read this earlier. It is a magic life lesson. Pass it on!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: You know,when I was younger and thinner ,I might of tried waxing and all that----but now,I don't care! My fat butt isn't going into a bikini,and you know what? I may be wooly enough to one day be corded!ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> I may be wooly enough to one day be corded!ound:


Julie, ound: ound: ound:

That'll be mighty UNcomfortable down there, I think!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: Can you imagine? ound:

I honestly just said that to be funny---but can you imagine what the gynecologist would do?ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I've heard ob/gyns say that they've seen it ALL....

but _corded_.....I dunno about that one!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie you shocked me on that one.ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I second Leeann- Julie you shocked me with that one as well!

Amanda


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

ound: That story had me in tears and the comments are a riot too! Thanks, I needed that!


----------

